# UVI Digital Synsations on sale for $20 - worth it???



## KMA (Jun 9, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with this?
https://www.jrrshop.com/uvi-digital-synsations

$20 is pretty hard to resist!


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 10, 2018)

It really depends on whether you can use the sounds or not. Check the video reviews to see if the sounds interest you (listen to people playing out of the box, not the demos or UVI videos).

I picked it up when they gave it away for free a year or two ago. A few sounds were interesting but not enough to make me open it since I first went through all the patches (I put the 3 or 4 I liked into my template). Most of my other synths (Uhe, Serum, Omnisphere, ect) eclipse it many times over in terms of sound, control, variety of presets. I own a few UVI products and the sounds always seem a bit bland and range from usable to... what were they thinking?!?

Digital Synsations 2 looks interesting, especially if it someday has the same price drop (just came out recently, so it may be a while), but as with most things UVI releases, just be sure you can use the sounds first.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 10, 2018)

I agree. For the price it is a good deal but as with sample libraries of synths it comes down to whether or not there are sounds you will end up using or not. There is only so much tweaking you can get out of the sounds. I resisted using soft synths for a long time due to the learning curve but finally caved and find that I get more flexibility out of my soft synths (Massive, Absynth, Razor, FM8, Hybrid 3) and I'm no synth expert by any means but I'm finally finding my way around enough to tweak the sounds to my liking. These days I'm more likely to get soundsets for my synths over sample packs like this. Still, not a bad deal.


----------



## ptram (Jun 12, 2018)

Seen the price, I immediately got them. They are sample-based, in the same vein as NI's Retro Machines. I find that what you miss in terms of flexibility, you gain in terms of true sound (samples are not an ideal reproduction of the circuitry, but what comes out of the actual machine). Sampling in this collection is excellent.

The presets don't seem to be exactly the same as the original instruments (but this is probably just my flawed memory). At least, for what I remember of the M1 and D50, that I could use extensively. I could never use an SY77 and the VFX more than a few and short times, so I can't compare these samples to the originals. For M1 and D50, the presets seems to be similar to the original – a change I would have done in any case, since I like to use my customized sounds instead of the preset ones.

As for the D50: the sound is plasticky, shiny and gritty as the original. The M1 is new-agey nervous and metallic, as I remember it. I think they could be mistaken for the originals in a mix.

Paolo


----------

